# Trying to Find DRO Scale Lenght for a Clausing 8520 vertical Mill X,Y,& Z



## truckin23 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi my mill is apart right now and I need to find what length I need for scales for a Clausing 8520

The X Y & Z axis Z being the knee any help will be greatly appreciated .

Bob


----------



## the gentleman (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello . . I have a Shooting Star DRO on my Clausing mill.     24 inches OAL for X, 12 for Y and 18 for Z


----------



## truckin23 (Jul 5, 2013)

the gentleman said:


> Hello . . I have a Shooting Star DRO on my Clausing mill.     24 inches OAL for X, 12 for Y and 18 for Z



Thanks Gentleman ,

That's exactly what I needed to know . Did you mount X on the back of table ?

Bob


----------



## the gentleman (Jul 6, 2013)

truckin23 said:


> Thanks Gentleman ,
> 
> That's exactly what I needed to know . Did you mount X on the back of table ?
> 
> Bob


 No  . . . I mounted the slides in the front of the table . . . that way you do not lose any travel in the y direction


----------

